# New Edsel



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I was reading a magazine article about the Edsel,saying how wonderful it was going to be and change the face of the industry and nothing would be better.I thought,wow,that sounds like a new HO car.Same hope and hype.I can't mention the name because I dont want to disrespect the Edsel.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What do you say, maybe time to stop flogging the deceased equine?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Might as well to run get water to run up hill.

Man's taste for Horse patte' is instinctive not acuired. No doubt learned from someone who didnt pound the stake directly thru the vampires heart. I can therefore see the merits of grinding the pony bones into our daily bread.

Regardless of an objective or subjective viewpoint; the bottom line is that "I" dont want to be TOLD it's the cats meow...I want them to SHOW me that it is!

The underlying trust issues are of they're own making. In the real world, when ya consistently go "O fer" in the quality control departement... there's gonna be flack, and no wishful thinking or rose colored glasses are gonna change that fact. An informed repeat consumer knows this. To assume that I'll go skipping along with a song in my heart, like Gomer Pyle on three days leave; is asking an awful lot given the recent history. 

For the life of me I cant understand why it is such a huge problem to discuss the recent trainwreck...See, if it was a successful moon landing the victory drums would have pounded us all into patte' anyway...but because it barely got off the launch pad and fell into the bermuda triangle...it should be quietly swept under the rug and not discussed? Sounds waaaaaaay to convienient...and it's what they WANT me to do...ferget that is.

Color me cornfused. Per normal...the topic is plague unless ya keep it pinked up...been locked down again and again. In a perefct world, I'd like to think that we're all evolved enough to know that you know that I know a platter of delcious crow must be consummed. That way very little needs to be said if they'd just hurry up and "gack" it down. I'll even wave the side platter of "We told ya so!

Simply put? We we're all wrong. The glass was neither half full nor half empty... it was bone dry...LOL. They again bowled a 37 at QC Lanes... as did the Edsel ...Which I think was Tom's original point. I for one can see the humor in that! If you dont find that funny...well I just dont know how to help ya or what to tell ya...cuz it's really quite funny...  

There! My two pounds of horseflesh have been ground. Figured I'd get in early
for a change, before it gets locked down, and everyone else has all the fun.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Now matter how many times we beat the tiny little smudge of residual DNA where the decayed horse once laid, it's not going to change a thing at this point. The message has been sent loud and clear and beating the smudge for entertainment sake is not going to change a thing. Message delivered, now let's see how they respond to what we've told 'em. Tiem to move on to the many other things that are working quite nicely.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah lets just bury it and move on.How about this.Wait till you see Dashes new 69 chevelle.It's a great looking car


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Too" bad yer inaccessible.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Now matter how many times we beat the tiny little smudge of residual DNA where the decayed horse once laid, it's not going to change a thing at this point. The message has been sent loud and clear and beating the smudge for entertainment sake is not going to change a thing. Message delivered, now let's see how they respond to what we've told 'em. Tiem to move on to the many other things that are working quite nicely.


I would love to think that Autoworld know about and care about our reaction to the S3. But the assumption that they do is based on the assumption they did not know how wide of the mark their competition chassis was.

So, they did not know that the bodies are far too heavy, that the rear axle is too wide, that the mesh barely deserves the name it is so bad, or that the shoes don't touch the track properly and are way too thick. Did not know or don't care?

I think the S3 looks to be an OK chassis. With some work by the racers it could be a good one. Potentially, AW could make it a great one. Lets see if they do....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, Dan's on a roll with some incredible stuff right now. I know he had some sleepless nights getting the first round of SuperMods out the door because it wasn't smooth sailing by any means. But his efforts and attention to detail seem to be making a big difference and the quality is undeniable. He sweats the small stuff so we don't have to.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The Edsal was only a flop because of timing.Dodge removed the
six cylinder from the Challenger option sheet the same year the
oil embargo happened.I think the timing is right for a good affordable
HO performance car.I was hoping the S3 would be more like what
the Mega G apears to be.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Someone should release all the clunker cars.
the Edsel, the Yugo, and some of the "none collector" type cars. the Rambler, woohooo


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The first two years the Corvette was a flop,it almost
got the axe.The 1957 Chevy was flop,Ford sold twice
as many of it's large cars which Chevy responded to in 
58 with their larger car.But all are collectable now.Who
knows what a mint Yugo will bring in 50 years.Put a
couple of S3s away,you never know.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

"Someone should release all the clunker cars."

MEV offers three (!) Corvair body styles.... what else could you ask for? 

:freak:

Phred
A remorseless Corvair nut


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

A Dodge Aspin,Chevy Chevette,Ford Fiesta,Pontiac Sunbird,
and Rambler Marlin.They have already made the Pinto,Vega,
Taurus,Cavalier, and Fiero turds in HO.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

tjettim said:


> A Dodge Aspin,Chevy Chevette,Ford Fiesta,Pontiac Sunbird,
> and Rambler Marlin.They have already made the Pinto,Vega,
> Taurus,Cavalier, and Fiero turds in HO.


I've seen the Marlin on ebay I don't know what his seller name is now but it was a Greg Snipes resin. Whoo made the Fiero?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tyco?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep,Tyco,but it was as big as a Thunderbird.When you think about it,
most great cars have been made in HO.The Shekee,Cunningham,BMW-
TOJ, and Sunbeam Tiger have been overlooked though.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

RMT makes a TJET Sunbeam Tiger

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Tyco?


Ouch thats an ugly one

Roger Corrie


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*sunbeam*

fandango in kc makes one


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tjettim said:


> Yep,Tyco,but it was as big as a Thunderbird.When you think about it,
> most great cars have been made in HO.The Shekee,Cunningham,BMW-
> TOJ, and Sunbeam Tiger have been overlooked though.


The Schkee was made as a vacuum formed body. I forget who made it though.

Marty


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> Someone should release all the clunker cars.


How about the AMC Pacer? Or, as it's otherwise known, the Moonmobile.

Joe


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I made one a while back

Roger


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Alfaslot has made a Sunbeam - Alpine, I believe, with some wheels, a clearance bulge on the hood for the v8 it can be Tiger. Got an old Marx 1/32 set just because it kind of amazed me that Marx, the king of low priced toys, made a set with an Aston Martin and a Lister-Chevrolet. Wonder how many of the kids who got those sets knew what a Lister was? 

Interesting to look back at 1:1 flops. The Edsel was a bit before my time, but my Dad and his Dad were total Ford guys. The Edsel promised innovation, and delivered exactly the same stuff with some notably distinct cosmetics - that was their take on it. The Fiero was ORIGINALLY very well designed, and should have been a great car. The all powerful GM bureaucrats and bean counters took the basic layout and fitted cheap off-the-shelf assemblies in place of what had to be built new. That is how it wound up NOT the GT it was designed to be, but with Chevette suspension and drivetrain turned around backwards as the motive force. As I remember, the final Fiero GT with long A arm suspension and a 6 cyl was true to the original design, but by then it was too late.

A lot of parallels can be made with the auto biz of old - short term flash, "new" models every year... quality still wins out in the end, doesn't it?


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

My friends v6 fiero had and engine fire,like many did.A Pontiac representative
was on 60 minutes,it was hilarious.Question-sir,what causes the fires? Answer-
it's just a minor problem,engine oil gets on the exhaust manifold and catches fire.
2nd question-where does the engine oil come from? Answer-a connecting rod breaks
and punches a hole through the side of the block.I almost fell out of my chair!!!!
I had a friend turn his corvair transaxle around and mid mount a 302 Z28 engine
in it,now that was a car.Did you know that Senator Ralph Nader did not even have 
a drivers license when he killed the Corvair?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Dad has a Vette... A Chevette that is.*

My Dad has a 1980 Silver Chevette that my Grandfather purchased new. It has gray interior with blue stripped sport seat option. Has not hit 70,000 miles yet. It is in Near Mint condition as my Dad takes care of all his vehicles very well.

His license plate reads something like LP 4995...he put a small $ sign sticker in front of the 4 and a decimal (.) after the first 9...LOL

Why couldn't my Dad have bought a Cor-Vette....oh dang!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

You could always make a pro street car out of it.


http://groups.msn.com/ProStreetCars/1980prostreetchevette.msnw


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A 4-door Chevette would be a cool body to use for a SWB Xtraction car. As you know, there are no SWB Xtractions yet....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dlw said:


> A 4-door Chevette would be a cool body to use for a SWB Xtraction car. As you know, there are no SWB Xtractions yet....


I have a 2 door Tjet Chevette in the mold right now.. doubt I could grow it to fit a xtrac I just don't have the talent...lol...


Dave


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

coach61 said:


> I have a 2 door Tjet Chevette in the mold right now.. doubt I could grow it to fit a xtrac I just don't have the talent...lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Chevette, The first two cars my Wife and I owned was a 1980 and 1981 Chevette. Her's was White and mine was Blue. 

coach61, can you please post a picture of the one you are doing now when it is done? 

Omega (Dave)


----------

